# Looking for an inexpensive week in the Sun



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

My daughter and granddaughter for a week at March break. I would love to get away with them. I thought Florida as direct flights suit me best.
Any tried and true suggestions welocme...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would shop on price with taxes in. Any destination that is AI will satisfy you. I would choose the Caribbean but Florida would do.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Rented a house in Orlando last March break, 4 bedroom and a pool, cheaper then a hotel room (a smaller condo would have been even cheaper). Shop earlier for the flight, buy park ticket in advance, and don't forget to go to the beach !


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

RedRose said:


> My daughter and granddaughter for a week at March break. I would love to get away with them. I thought Florida as direct flights suit me best.
> Any tried and true suggestions welocme...


My family uses this airline to fly to Port Charlotte. Leaves from Niagara Falls NY. 

http://www.visitdirectair.com/

Here is airport info:
http://www.niagarafallsairport.com/Canadian.aspx


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have used Buffalo airport too, not sure where you live, but it isn't too bad from the GTA. 

Florida is probably cheapest and safest bet.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree with looking at Niagara Falls and Buffalo or Detroit if you are near the border. We have used DirectAir as well. Very inexpensive. Another bonus we find is that is less stressful dealing with the customs agents at the border than at the airport. Not sure exactly why that is but that's what we find. I recently stayed at the Wyndam Resort in Deerfield Beach. Close to airports in Ft Lauderdale and Palm Beach. Great oceanfront with beautiful beach right out front. Got an oceanfront room for 120 a night on Hotels.com searching through TripAdvisor. Near great shopping like Boca Town Center and Saw Grass Mills.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Traveling at March break will put a bit of a damper on the "inexpensive" part. Florida is probably your best bet. There are some great deals on rental homes these days through agencies. Cuba also offers some bargains.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

How about this, $489 for a 5 night stay for Two at the Luxurious Hacienda Cerritos Boutique Hotel in Mexico? (a $2000 value)

http://www.kijijideals.ca/deals/canada/cerritos-beach-resort-5-night-stay


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

book it NOW  Florida offers many options ,my aunt and uncle rent a nice place in Largo Florida for $1100 for an entire month.We have booked with vacationrentals(dot)com in the past as well.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruises are quite cheap due to irational consumer behavior. See swine flu and Mexico. Seriously, I just booked a 5star caribbean cruise for 600$ for 9 days departing in Fort Lauderdale. All inclusive. And I am not a cheapo!


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW! You guys are great!  Thank you for all the options.

The last 3 Winters we have had a week at Beaches, Turks and Cacois. They are quite pricey. All they have left is for Feb 27. We have to bring it forward now as March break sold out. Is a room for 11K or 8K for the 3 of us.
We were looking to pay a little less than this.
In the past we paid 16K for the week for 4 adults and one child. It is heavenly there everything right there child activities, but I just cant justify spending all that for 2 adults and one child.

Wyndam Resort is another possibility will need to check if anything for a 7yr old to do.

Yes, we have rented homes in Florida before too. They are a great deal, just will be booked now with snowbirds in blocks of two months.

Cruise might be okay. I hear Disney are bringing a new ship into Lauderdale. That might be pricey too.

Thanks I will check into all the suggestions.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just did a week in Florida for 3 of us paid $972 for flight including taxes ,my expensive part was $1300 for the week to stay for a week at the mariott vacation club in orlando and we paid $175 to rent a minivan ($240 including tax and epass) .The Marriott vacation club had 9 pools ,tennis , paddle boats loads of fun stuff. $2600 FOR ENTIRE WEEK .


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey there. Hope that you find something great. The Wyndam Resort in Deerfield Beach wouldn't be that great for a 7 year old. There is a great beach but not much else there. I thought you might be looking for some serious shopping and it's a great area for that but most 7 year olds aren't so much into shopping (hopefully).


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

This is terrific information. I have spent several happy moments combing thru these sites. Just trying to meet my daughters requirements, as some fun stuff for my granddaughter. It will be hard to beat Beaches at Turks and Cacois.
I think AI would suit us best but if in Florida we can certainly eat out ourselves.
The Bahamas I heard was very expensive to eat out.
WE have done Orlando so many times and the parks several times too, so that would not be best solution but sounds like you got good value.

Thanks again All.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

We just got back from Cuba. It was fantastic and cheap!!! Not sure about what there's to do for kids because we stayed at an adult only resort.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend in the UK suggested I check in on friends that are placed in other parts of the world and to use their homes to stay, buy groceries and airfare but I don't think I could do that.
I have a friend in Belgium, friends and family in the UK, family in Australia, other parts of Canada, family in New Zealand, a niece in San Francisco.
I prefer a short flight. Way too long on a plane to get to Aus and NZ, been there done that...not worth it to me.
I don't have anyone in sunny places right now.
Although several of our friends that are snowbirds are down South right now and have invited me. I feel uncomfortable to go where there are couples as I am on my own now. I guess there is always a first time for everything.
That's why my daughter was willing to go away with me. Oh well, we might find something if not I guess we will save the money.

Thank you for all your suggestions.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

For me the best value for the money can be found 4+ star all-inclusive resorts in Dominican Republic .


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the 4 star AI in DR.
As we will be two females and one granddaughter. My daughter is too nervous to go stay on an island with out her hubby.

Today she tasked me to look for Disney cruises with a ceiling of 5K to include air fare and such. It will a cheaper version of Beaches at Turks and Cacois, which we all loved but the prices are just crazy now. The Disney cruise will be cheaper and lots of entertainment for granddaughter. Her hubby can't seem to get time off work, poor guy.

Has anyone ever been on a Disney cruise? Any feedback welcome.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

We caved in and booked another week at Beaches, Turks and Cacois again.
We have no sense at this time of year...


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

mind_business said:


> We just got back from Cuba. It was fantastic and cheap!!! Not sure about what there's to do for kids because we stayed at an adult only resort.


Mind_business, could you share where have you been ? I am a huge Cuba fan, going there several times per year. I am looking into adult only places as well.

Dave


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We stayed at the Disney resort in Florida a few years ago, at the Polynesian Village. It was all inclusive and included hotel, meals, park admissions, and a VIP pass (don't have to lineup for rides etc).

It was great. We talked to a few people who had taken Disney cruises on the "Big Red One" and they said their kids had a great time. It is relaxing for parents as well as the kids are kept entertained by a "host".......kind of like a babysitter.

Our trip wasn't that expensive because we got a corporate discount, but I think the boat trip is fairly expensive.

You used to be able to book a half and half trip........with half the time at the Disney resort and half the time on the boat.

Or............you could just stay at the Disney Resort and relax.........lots for the kids to do.

Best vacation we ever had.....................


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

sags said:


> We stayed at the Disney resort in Florida a few years ago, at the Polynesian Village. It was all inclusive and included hotel, meals, park admissions, and a VIP pass (don't have to lineup for rides etc).
> 
> It was great. We talked to a few people who had taken Disney cruises on the "Big Red One" and they said their kids had a great time. It is relaxing for parents as well as the kids are kept entertained by a "host".......kind of like a babysitter.
> 
> ...


Edit.............

One caution to parents of youngsters out there.

Our son was around 5 when we took him........and he doesn't remember any of it.......so don't spend too much for the "memories" lol......


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Try getting an all inclusive or almost all inclusive package to Cienfuegos, Cuba. Been there and found it to be cheap in comparsion to most resorts. Of course March break will be higher than normal. A 3 star hotel will do you fine.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

sags said:


> Edit.............
> 
> One caution to parents of youngsters out there.
> 
> Our son was around 5 when we took him........and he doesn't remember any of it.......so don't spend too much for the "memories" lol......


Speaking as someone who went as a kid... I wouldn't bother making a family trip out of something like this until the kid is at least 7-8
Getting the kid to write some sort of a journal / scrapbook or something is a great way to ensure that they remember it later on in life.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

JustAGuy said:


> Speaking as someone who went as a kid... I wouldn't bother making a family trip out of something like this until the kid is at least 7-8
> Getting the kid to write some sort of a journal / scrapbook or something is a great way to ensure that they remember it later on in life.


Or you can try taking your kids to a nice sunny resort every year. This should build a solid, persistent memory


----------



## cityandcolor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Looking for an inexpenisve week in the sun*



Mall Guy said:


> Rented a house in Orlando last March break, 4 bedroom and a pool, cheaper then a hotel room (a smaller condo would have been even cheaper). Shop earlier for the flight, buy park ticket in advance, and don't forget to go to the beach !


I agree. One summer my family rented someone's home. The other family had also left for vacation and wanted to make money while out of the house. It was a great experience. Not creepy at all. And I'm sure lots cheaper than having the entire family stay at a hotel. Highly recommended for the frugal individual.


----------

